
I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but what is happening in the SpaceX livestream? - qt31415926
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;wbSwFU6tY1c?t=41m51s<p>At 41:55 the cam switches to a few frames where the car is no longer in space and looks like it&#x27;s in some building and then switches back to normal. Anyone know why this happens? I&#x27;m kind of confused.
======
adrianmoses
It was no longer a livestream at that point. They show the same footage at
41:27. It's when the rocket separates in space.

~~~
qt31415926
makes sense, so they just looped that segment. thanks!

